# Will anyone beat Levi Morgan @ an ASA



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes...himself


Anyone winning by 20 is going to be hard to beat


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

I see it like this... there are good scores, and then there is ol' levis score lol. I'm thinking he goes all year un defeated. The guy is a machine. However with mccarthy back in the mix... if anyone will get him he's the guy in my books


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Don't think he will win them all. It will be amazing to watch if he does.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

He won't win them all, but he's a lock for SOY.....for many years.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I say he will win five and soy.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

NO!!!!!! its kinda like all of the pro golfers when Tiger was in his prime, everybody is just shooting for 2nd place!!!!!!


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

i think dave cousins could take him, would like to see him shoot more 3-d.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

smokin'dually said:


> i think dave cousins could take him, would like to see him shoot more 3-d.


cousins didnt take him at redding


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Its like anything, If you do shoot/judge yardage enough, anyone can be where levi is. You just have to want it bad enough. Another BIG advantage levi has is he owns all the targets so he has something to practice by. Im not discrediting the fellow at all, Hes top notch.


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

i heard mccarthy had a Zero today and still finished 3rd. i pick mccarthy or Danny Evans to beat Levi but man its hard to pick against Levi... Danny always shoots well in Augusta. maybe its time for a win!!


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah, McCarthy had an accidental shot for a zero. One got away from him before he drew his bow all the way back. He was down 10 points going into the shootoff. Levi won't win them all, but he will be tough to beat for SOY.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

CMA121885 said:


> Its like anything, If you do shoot/judge yardage enough, anyone can be where levi is. You just have to want it bad enough. Another BIG advantage levi has is he owns all the targets so he has something to practice by. Im not discrediting the fellow at all, Hes top notch.


I bet most of the other pros own the ranges and put in just as much work shooting and judging yardage as Levi does but he still seems to be a level above them. Phenom is the only way to describe him.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

He is shooting above and beyond everybody right now. He shot unbelievable in the shoot down. He shot 4 12's and a 14 in the 5 target shoot down. I don't know if he will win them all, but I'd say he will win a few more ASA's this year. I agree that McCarthy could get hot and win a few. If Tim Gillingham starts shooting better, he is always a contender and Darrin christenberry is a great shot as well. It's gonna be another fun year, but I think Levi will get his 5th straight SOY title.


----------



## Johnny Wade (Feb 28, 2011)

Did Levi switch to PSE?


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

nope


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

smokin'dually said:


> i think dave cousins could take him, would like to see him shoot more 3-d.


You're kidding, right ?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I think Levi is going to be get at least 5 and SOY, but who knows... Right now though he is the man to beat, and I won't bet against him


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

remember when jeff hopkins won all those back to back titles? i think he's still ahead in the soy numbers. question is can morgan tie/beat jeff's numbers.
all these guys are above and beyond 99% of the rest of us.

look at the Open A scores and i suggest keeping an eye marlowe in the future...just a rambling thought.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Get ready for Mcarthy to win one. Talk to Danny and weather up north makes judging targets tough with two feet of snow.

I watched Mcarthey shoot the 50 yrd bags and he diffiantly back in good shooting form. Spirals are shooting good for him as always.

Levi is the man right now for sure.
DB


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

damnyankee said:


> Do you guys think this young gun will win another SOY title after winning every event.
> 
> 2-0 and Very dominant!


Levi is on top of his game right now. And glad for him. I really like the guy. He will probably get the SOY again but I doubt he will win all of the shoots. It will be amazing to watch if he does. Will be one for the record books for sure. I have a few iI am pulling for.


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

Levi is certainly a great shot, But what impresses me more is his ability to guess yardage. Probably because I struggle with it.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

DannyB said:


> Levi is certainly a great shot, But what impresses me more is his ability to guess yardage. Probably because I struggle with it.


You know, I am pretty much with you on this. It is simply amazing that he can judge the 5 targets for the shoot down in about 30 seconds, and he is not guessing!! He knows! haha


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

The only way to beat Levi is with a stick ... :ninja:


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

And, remember, Levi shoots with *NO* lens. Amazes the heck out of me.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

CMA121885 said:


> Its like anything, If you do shoot/judge yardage enough, anyone can be where levi is. You just have to want it bad enough. _*Another BIG advantage levi has is he owns all the targets *_so he has something to practice by. Im not discrediting the fellow at all, Hes top notch.


I understand many of the pros own their own targets, any of those guys finishing in the top 20 could probably hand the better than average local guy his rear end many times over. It would be nice to walk out in my back yard and practice on my 3 acre 20-25 target 3d course....maybe one day


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

It is going to be very difficult for anyone to beat Levi..McCarthy can do it, but he'll sure enough need to be on his yardage. I don't think that Levi is that much better of a shot than any of the other Pro's. I think he has something that the others don't when it comes to yardage. When and If any one of these Pro's figures out what "that something" is, then they'll give Levi a run for his money. Otherwise, I see him continuing his PURE DOMINATION. This has to be really frustrating to be shooting Pro and continue to be blasted by Levi. 

A few of the obvious observations that I believe really help:
1. Young Eyes
2. Shooting the same Conquest Apex for many, many yrs. Same release.
3. Time to practice judging and shooting.
4. No outside pressures(money, stress of career, children, etc.)
5. Been shooting since a very young age.
6. Unlimited Resources(arrows, targets, equipment)
7. Confidence, Confidence, and Confidence
Oh yeah, I forgot the Range finder implant that sends the subliminal ydg. reading along with the bionic eye


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

He is good he is like a walking range finder


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I own all the targets and I can't beat him. lain:


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> I own all the targets and I can't beat him. lain:


Exactly. He has a bionic eye, I'm telling you.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yeah, he is a machine. I think he has a chance to win them all, but he might have a bad day or two and if someone brings their A game, they may give him a bump.


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot the Range finder implant that sends the subliminal ydg. reading along with the bionic eye


I gotta get me one of those!


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

I didn't know he shot without a lens, that's interesting, anybody know why?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Arkarcher said:


> I didn't know he shot without a lens, that's interesting, anybody know why?


Cause he has Eagle eyes and don't need one. lain:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I have had the pleasure of hanging with him in Bedford last year a bit...I agree it will be McCarthy or Darrin that hand him a loss.

If...it happens!


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

Arkarcher said:


> I didn't know he shot without a lens, that's interesting, anybody know why?


Alot of the Pro's shoot without lens in there scopes.
I think Jack Wallace will sneak in and win one of the A.S.A's this year, He had a win at the first S.T.C. last month, and finished 2nd at Louisiana...


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

markb317 said:


> Alot of the Pro's shoot without lens in there scopes.
> I think Jack Wallace will sneak in and win one of the A.S.A's this year, He had a win at the first S.T.C. last month, and finished 2nd at Louisiana...


That's cool to know


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

I think that thing that sets Levi and any other athlete at the top of there game apart is the level of confidence. Confidence makes a world of difference to say the least. He knows he can and will win when he steps up to the line on the 3D range.


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

i shot with Levi in oak ridge Tenn. on the team shoot, and saw first hand how good his eye sight is. if anybody shot there they know there was a lot of dark shadows and he could still see the 12 ring with just his eye where i was having problems seeing with my binos. it really is amazing.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

smokin'dually said:


> i think dave cousins could take him, would like to see him shoot more 3-d.


On a unmarked 3D course? Thats the funniest thing i have read in some time. WOW!!!!

Cuz is one of the most successful tournament archers ever but on a 3D course it wouldn't even be close. come on man?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Unmarked Levi. Marked I would have to give it to Cuz. With that said, It can be anyone's game on any given day. Hopkins, McCarthy, Darrin, Can't count out Joseph Goza (he has been steadily moving up since switching from fingers), Brooks, and the list goes on all can do it. ANd, have proven they can. Add into that mix a whole bunch of young guns and it is going to get interesting.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Someone mention Jack Wallace. You have to remember he too had a bad accident just a few years back. Looks like he recovering. So there was Jack and Jeff in the top five. I believe DB was talking about Danny Evans. If you'd had seen the first day scores Danny was way down the list about 23rd. Working up to 8th wasn't by accident.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

bigGP said:


> On a unmarked 3D course? Thats the funniest thing i have read in some time. WOW!!!!
> 
> Cuz is one of the most successful tournament archers ever but on a 3D course it wouldn't even be close. come on man?


Is Cuz still shooting the known yardage class?? K-50???


----------



## Uncle Fen (Dec 17, 2007)

Levi will lose it..No one will beat him........ Make sense?


----------



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

There are lots of guys out there that can win one of the remaining ASA tournaments, Levi is probably going to be very competitive at all of them, but I think it's a bit premature to hand over the "Undisputed" title just yet. Only time will tell. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that Levi will not win at the next ASA tournament. That is a tough place to shoot and those "mid-spring" Texas winds will make it anyone's ball game.


----------



## ericfloyd (Sep 25, 2008)

smokin'dually said:


> i think dave cousins could take him, would like to see him shoot more 3-d.


 hahaha


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I can watch the asa events on tv or the internet


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

archerynewsnow or something like that has the shoot downs, 

Didn't Levi win Redding last year?

He can flat out shoot a bow better than 99 percent of us on here and from what I hear a heck of nice guy to talk to as well.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

If anyone beats him this year..........Tim G would be my pick at Texas or Augusta. With the winds in Texas, Tim has a slight advantage being a control/command shooter. He always gears up for Augusta, since that is the Easton sponsored shoot.

Having said that, it will be tough for anyone to catch him now for SOY, unless Levi just blows up at a shoot this year....


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah I CAN BEAT HIM


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I kind of agree with the prediction made earlier. Texas, if the wind is strong like usual, might give others an opening. I have always thought that Danny Mac could be his biggest comp.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

asa1485 said:


> Unmarked Levi. Marked I would have to give it to Cuz. With that said, It can be anyone's game on any given day. Hopkins, McCarthy, Darrin, Can't count out Joseph Goza (he has been steadily moving up since switching from fingers), Brooks, and the list goes on all can do it. ANd, have proven they can. Add into that mix a whole bunch of young guns and it is going to get interesting.


Not that it cant happen but it hasn't yet? In a head to head on a marked course at this point Levi would win more times then not. On a FITA range in the blowing arse wind Cuz might sit him down until Levi figured the wind out. Levi WILL be at the NFAA outdoor nationals this year so look for a new face on the top bail.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

bigGP said:


> Not that it cant happen but it hasn't yet? In a head to head on a marked course at this point Levi would win more times then not. On a FITA range in the blowing arse wind Cuz might sit him down until Levi figured the wind out. Levi WILL be at the NFAA outdoor nationals this year so look for a new face on the top bail.


It has already happened this year, look at the scores from Vegas. Levi and Cuz are both incredible shooters whether we like them or not. I do believe that Levi would take Cuz behind the toolshed 99% of the time on unmarked 3D. 

I think that right now McCarthy has the best chance at beating Levi, he came pretty close this weekend even with a 0 due to a misfire. I think that his scores will greatly improve once summer rolls around and he is able to shoot and judge outside more.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

bdr7484 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can watch the asa events on tv or the internet


 I wish


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

HokieArcher said:


> It has already happened this year, look at the scores from Vegas. Levi and Cuz are both incredible shooters whether we like them or not. I do believe that Levi would take Cuz behind the toolshed 99% of the time on unmarked 3D.
> 
> I think that right now McCarthy has the best chance at beating Levi, he came pretty close this weekend even with a 0 due to a misfire. I think that his scores will greatly improve once summer rolls around and he is able to shoot and judge outside more.


I agree. But, with that said, everyone went home with the tails between the legs after Reo got done. He has those Fuse Blades rockin on the spots.



Funny thing is , McCarthy took a bunch of time off to do some schoolin'. Looks like he is back with a vengance. 


These guys are soo good, when one of them gets on a roll, no matter who it is, you just can not beat them.


----------



## acesup (Jul 4, 2008)

bigGP said:


> Not that it cant happen but it hasn't yet? In a head to head on a marked course at this point Levi would win more times then not. On a FITA range in the blowing arse wind Cuz might sit him down until Levi figured the wind out. Levi WILL be at the NFAA outdoor nationals this year so look for a new face on the top bail.


Wouldn't he have won NFAA SOY last year if he went and won? Glad the ASA and NFAA got their schedules figured out.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Ok and bringing up Reo on a 3d thread has what merit?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

A lot if you read everything but to make it simple:

Who is going to beat Levi?

Dave can do it.

Not on an unknown course.

Levi can beat him on a known course as well.

Did not beat him at Vegas (known distance of only 20 yards)

Nope. He did not . But, with that said, both got beat by who? Reo.


All of this is of course just paraphrased and yes a little off topic in a small way. But you still get the point.

Oh yeah, Reo said earlier in the year that he was going to *try* and make a few of the 3D shoots if he could. Which now we know he can not because of scheduling issues with other tournaments,


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

if you want to learn a little more about how Levi Morgan does so well on his yardage, you might want to dig out the January-February 2009 issue of The Tournament Archer magazine. in that article he explains the process he goes through to refine his yardage judging ability. summed up, he cites how to practice, learning the targets, finding an absolute distance, and logging practice sessions. it was a good read from the man himself.

(too bad that magazine didn't make it...lots of good stuff in it from the pros. i refer to my back issues every once in a while.)


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

reylamb said:


> If anyone beats him this year..........Tim G would be my pick at Texas or Augusta. With the winds in Texas, Tim has a slight advantage being a control/command shooter. He always gears up for Augusta, since that is the Easton sponsored shoot.
> 
> Having said that, it will be tough for anyone to catch him now for SOY, unless Levi just blows up at a shoot this year....


I will go along with Tim G. at one of them..I think Dan McCarthy is the man for competition on Levi though. I would like to see Christenberry get a win this yr. too..But this Levi and his Bionic Eye...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Do you know what you are up against? :noidea:


----------



## TRAQUAD (Jul 11, 2010)

To be honest with you Levi is running on all cylinders right now,which means he is the Kevin Vandam,Micheal Jordan,Tiger Woods,and Jeff Gordon of the archery world. But there is also some young kid out there that will be better than Levi one day!


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> Do you know what you are up against? :noidea:


HAHAHA! I hear you brother! Do you remember the $6million man? "We can build him to judge better, faster, and to shoot better"..Able to hit 14's @ 50+ yds. in a single draw.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

He is insanely good and whether my wife likes it or not we are heading to either the Classic or Metro to shoot and see him light the course up


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

The 1 thing that sets Levi and Mccarthy apart from the rest of the pros is Time. Most Pro Archers have kids and full time jobs. This limits there time for practice. On most weeks I hope to get to look at targets for 10 hrs for the whole week when these guys are looking at them twice that long if not longer. 1 thing is these guys are talented. You cant take that away from them but I only wish I had that much time to practice but My family comes first. I would much rather watch my son at a wrestln tournament or a baseball game then to be practicing. 
On another note. I hope to be 1 of the guys to stop Levi's dominance. I know its gonna take alot of time and dedication cause hes damn good.
Jame


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

LOL....Yep Mr. Jamison, priorities. Been watching you on the scoreboards , as well as a few others. You been doing fine bud. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

I spoke with Levi yesterday and will have an article up at www.archerynewsnow.com in the next day or so. 

We spoke a lot about these same topics. Jame.... Levi says most of ya'll will be surprised at how much he does NOT shoot and judge.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Brian from GA said:


> I spoke with Levi yesterday and will have an article up at www.archerynewsnow.com in the next day or so.
> 
> We spoke a lot about these same topics. Jame.... Levi says most of ya'll will be surprised at how much he does NOT shoot and judge.


Brian,

Can you ask him to swing by and say hello?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Hopkins was pretty domanate in his day. But like all good things there always those who will challenge eventually.

I look for a few to give Levi a run this year at some events. Got to give Levi credit he diffiantly the man to chase right now.
DB


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, yes they will. Dan McCarthy and Darrin Christenberry will Although he will more than likely beat hisself.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I did see that, congrats to them Boys. What happened they shoot that good or was Levi off his game


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Levi moved from 10th to 2nd with a 222 and shot at a 14 to try to win on the last arrow...I still say he is the one who will beat hinself


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

DocMort said:


> I did see that, congrats to them Boys. What happened they shoot that good or was Levi off his game


He shot a 5 on fri and had 5 up is what I heard. Then today shot 22 up and ended up third. You can't win 'em all. I know for sure that the range he shot yesterday had 10 40+ targets and one 39.5


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

That shot Dan M made to win was amazing


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

darrin shot great..give the man his due. he was leading when they came off the range today.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Great shot off


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Arkarcher said:


> That shot Dan M made to win was amazing





carlosii said:


> darrin shot great..give the man his due. he was leading when they came off the range today.


x2.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey guys I wasn't bashing them I was just wondering, as its not typical to see Levi shoot a 5, and I already said congrats to them 2 as from the scores they shot great


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I've been saying if anyone could do it, Dan could:smileinbox: Good shootdown though! I still hope Darrin gets a win too this yr...I believe he will, he's just shooting too well not to.


----------



## tworinger (Feb 17, 2009)

ye but he won't tell where he got the Implant asked him a couple weeks ago,some thing about top secret black ops stuff?????????


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Its great to see Dan win and Levi not.


----------

